

Ask HN: How do you monitor uptime? - tlong

I&#x27;m building a new uptime monitoring system and would love to know more about what you&#x27;re using now and what you like or dislike about it.
======
fpvracing
We use Pingdom and it's awesome. The dashboard is really nice and the service
is very reliable. My sole complaint is that their starter plan only includes
Real User Monitoring for one website. Have to jump up to the $46 / month plan
for more RUM sites.

~~~
tlong
Nice. Thanks. So RUM is a big value prop? Do you use an analytics service
also?

~~~
fpvracing
RUM is definitely a big value prop. I like keeping an eye on how quickly our
site loads in different countries and on various devices.

For analytics we use Clicky and it's decent. There's a 3rd party Chrome
extension which is useful for seeing, at a glance, how many people are on our
site.

Another big value prop is integrations with services like Slack.

------
rabidonrails
I use Pingdom. We need uptime monitoring to satisfy a clause in our SLA and
because we like being transparent with our users about our uptime.

------
samhamilton
Used to use Pingdom but currently trying out NewRelic Synthetics

~~~
tlong
Nice. Why did you switch away from Pingdom. How do you like New Relic.

------
nilmonibasak
we use pingdom and their email notification service which work brilliant for
us.

